# Ocarina of Time’s Overworld Remapped in A Link to the Past’s Style



## omega59 (Apr 23, 2012)

> Well as many of you know I have spent the majority of my time here mapping and really just creating sprites which might be of use to an OOT2D project (the reason most of the oldschool members came here in the first place). I have been looking at the map which I now have, with all of the areas which I have created and come to the conclusion I am over half way through. What with the holidays starting now and me having nothing to do, I thought I might make a project out of it and see what I could get done.
> 
> I have created this with several things in mind, firstly the maps must be as true to the original as possible. Secondly they must fit into the LTTP / FSA style, and thirdly they must piece together correctly (even though the original OOT map failed at this).
> 
> ...













SOURCE:

http://zfgc.com/foru...p?topic=36601.0


----------



## raulpica (Apr 23, 2012)

Pretty faithful. Colour me impressed! 

But I'm not really certain that this classifies as "news".


----------



## bradzx (Apr 23, 2012)

Aw I cant see picture on photobucket.  Where I can find pro?  I can't find it anywhere on photobucket.


----------



## prowler (Apr 23, 2012)

raulpica said:


> But I'm not really certain that this classifies as "news".


are you joking, a fan doing fan stuff? how is that not news!!?

BRB, posting the whole of deviantart in USN.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm gonna move this to GGD. If a mod wants to move it elsewhere then go ahead.


----------



## bradzx (Apr 23, 2012)

If someone make this hack, I will be god crazy and play this hack.  It take long time to get done.


----------



## Fishaman P (Apr 23, 2012)

While this is a very hard project, I wouldn't call this a "faithful recreation".  For example, a quick glance has the Deku Tree and the Castle Marketplace rotated incorrectly.


----------



## KingAsix (Apr 23, 2012)

Hyrule Field looks amazing....but I think I exceeded your bandwidth. Can you upload them esle where?


----------



## saberjoy (Apr 23, 2012)

bradzx said:


> If someone make this hack, I will be god crazy and play this hack.  It take long time to get done.


@bradzx You really have no idea what this is don't you?
@*omega59 EDIT: lololol i thought you made this ** *
WOW dude, i can literally think of hundreds of situations where this might be soo helpful. but even though almost "ALL" the areas are covered in numerous youtube videos uploaded over all these years, this still will be extremely helpful for people who want a quick guide.btw the lzot ingame maps suck!
anyways thanks!


----------



## omega59 (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, i didn't make this if you read below i pasted where i found. it's also posted here on a news site...

http://kotaku.com/5904126/see-all-of-ocarina-of-times-overworld-remapped-in-a-link-to-the-pasts-style


----------



## raulpica (Apr 23, 2012)

prowler said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > But I'm not really certain that this classifies as "news".
> ...


OH GAWD SARCASM

Looks like I forgot to move it


----------



## Another World (Apr 23, 2012)

this is an interesting project.

the guy behind it should join gbatemp and make use of our free image hosting service, more than half his links aren't working.

-another world


----------



## prowler (Apr 23, 2012)

omega59 said:


> Yeah, i didn't make this if you read below i pasted where i found. it's also posted here on a news site...
> 
> http://kotaku.com/59...the-pasts-style


kotaku
news site


----------



## Forstride (Apr 23, 2012)

Fishaman P said:


> While this is a very hard project, I wouldn't call this a "faithful recreation".  For example, a quick glance has the Deku Tree and the Castle Marketplace rotated incorrectly.


He had to do that because of perspective issues.  If the Great Deku Tree was facing the proper direction, you wouldn't even be able to see his face.

Anyways, for those that didn't see in the ZFGC topic, I made some in-game mockups using my fan game and the map, and they turned out pretty cool:




Spoiler

















​


----------



## DarkStriker (Apr 23, 2012)

The question is. Will this ever come out?

As a game i mean.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 23, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> The question is. Will this ever come out?
> 
> As a game i mean.


Master Yoshi of ZFGC is working on his version of OoT2D, titled TLoZ: Ocarina of the Past.  However, he is mapping everything himself, not using the map MaJoRa made (The one shown in this topic).

I've considering starting my own OoT project, using the map, although I'd have to finish my fan game before I start another one.


----------



## bradzx (Apr 23, 2012)

saberjoy said:


> @bradzx You really have no idea what this is don't you?


Yeah I do.  It just make sprite and map sprite to show what look OOT in SNES ALTTP version.  But I just saying if someone make this hack, it might take 4 or 5 years to get done.  I wish they do that but I doubt they will do.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 23, 2012)

I can't speak much for the accuracy, but that's still some impressive work. Bravo, original artist, bravo.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Apr 23, 2012)

Another World said:


> this is an interesting project.
> 
> the guy behind it should join gbatemp and make use of our free image hosting service, more than half his links aren't working.
> 
> -another world


You're lucky you're even able to see all of the images. I certainly can't.


----------



## Forstride (Apr 24, 2012)

bradzx said:


> Yeah I do.  It just make sprite and map sprite to show what look OOT in SNES ALTTP version.  But I just saying if someone make this hack, it might take 4 or 5 years to get done.  I wish they do that but I doubt they will do.


No one's going to do a ROM hack.  If someone does attempt to use this map in a game, it'll be a fan game made from scratch.


----------



## DanTheManMS (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh wow, nice.  Much better than his previous map that only had the main Hyrule Field area.


----------



## Janthran (Apr 24, 2012)

HOLY AWESOME
But scripting the weapons will be the hard part..
How the heck will the Water Temple work? D:


----------



## Forstride (Apr 24, 2012)

Janthran said:


> HOLY AWESOME
> But scripting the weapons will be the hard part..
> How the heck will the Water Temple work? D:


This is just a map.  No one is working on any project with it.

Besides, like I said, this wouldn't be used for an LTTP ROM hack.  The palette doesn't comply with the SNES, and it would be much too limited to recreate OoT.

As for the water temple, it would have to be mapped out and programmed to work with the perspective.


----------



## Janthran (Apr 24, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > HOLY AWESOME
> ...


It could be done with the GBA version..
Maybe.


----------

